# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  INVERTER 12VOLT ΣΕ 220 VOLT

## gg4a

Καλησπερα εχω το παρακατω Inverter το οποιο ξαφνικα σταματησε να λειτουργει.

Δεν το ζορισα ειχα επανω μια καμερα και ενα ρουτερ gsm.

Ανοιξα και διαπιστωσα μια διοδο καμμενη και μια αντσταση.

Της αλλαξα αλλα τιποτα.

Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια θα ειναι ευπροσδεκτη.


Ευχαριστω.


εικόνα_Viber_2019-07-01_21-31-53.jpg εικόνα_Viber_2019-07-01_21-33-14.jpg εικόνα_Viber_2019-07-01_21-42-18.jpg εικόνα_Viber_2019-07-01_21-33-10.jpg εικόνα_Viber_2019-07-01_21-31-56.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

Σόρυ για το άσχετο, αλλά η κάμερα και το ρουτερ τι τάση τροφοδοσίας έχουν? Προς τι ή χρήση τέτοιου inverter 

Επισεις το να έχει καεί κάτι, δε σημαίνει ότι φαίνεται στο μάτι... Ακόλουθα τις γραμμές που είναι συνδεμένες η δίοδος και η αντίσταση και μέτρα όλα τα εξαρτήματα... Χωρίς σχέδιο θα δυσκολευτείς 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## gg4a

Καλημέρα τροφοδοσία είχαν 220 volt κια η κάμερα και το ρουτερ και είχαν δικό τους τροφοδοτικό 12volt 1A.
Απο το ινβερτερ επερνα 220 και έβαζα επάνω το τροφοδοτικό τους.

----------


## mikemtb73

Οοο...κ

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## georged30

Και γιατι δεν βαζεις την καμερα και το ρουτερ κατευθειαν στην μπαταρια σου αρεσουν οι επιπλεον απωλειες που εχεις απο το inverter.

----------

mikemtb73 (02-07-19)

----------


## gg4a

Τώρα έτσι θα κάνω. Απλώς ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω.Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να το φτιάξω.

----------

